# Where could i buy a LCD TV in very good price?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

any one help? very appreciate:sweat:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You haven't told us anything about what you're looking for?

What size, what features?

brucek


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Moved to "Home Theater Components".


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Brucek :yes:

Also, What do you mean by "Good Price"??? ... is that 1/2 the price, 30% less, free :bigsmile:
Are you looking for a new, used or refurbished TV???

Most of the time you'll get a better price if you buy online, but sometimes if you go to BB, CC or any other store they have open box deals too (I've seen good deals, every week I always go hunt for those) :bigsmile:


----------

